# مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 4.



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

مسابقة
المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​ 
 *بقانون  جديد هو؟؟؟*​
-سيتم اخفاء الاجوبة حالاً بعد ان يتم الحل..

احتراساً من النقل عن البعض...


والذي يحب ان يعلمنا ما ان يدوس على ال اوك
حتى نخفي الجوابات او قبل ثواني مثلاً
يكون افضل له وللمسابقة..
مع العلم اننا سنكون ساهرين على الاخفاء اوتوماتيكياً
-------------------------------------------



1
س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ 
س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ ا
س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ 

2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 
س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ 

3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟ 
س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ 

4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟ 
س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ 

5
س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟
س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 
س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟ 
س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 

7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ 
س- الثور ------ 
س- الحصان ---- 
س- الخروف ------ 
س- الثعبان ------- 


 8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟
س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟

س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟


---------------------
9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟

س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء ا
لنبات ؟

س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟

============
10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟

س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟


س
الطابع البريدي  ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟

=============
11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟

س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟

-------------------
12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟
س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟
============================
13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟

س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟
ج

كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟


-------------------------------- 


جييييييييييييييييلان .................كليموووووووووووووو

   يرجى اعلامنا فور تنزيل الاجوبة..






























​


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ 
شجرة الدر
وهناك مراجع أخرى تقول بأنه ، تم قتلها على يد الجواري اللاتي واصلن ضربها بالقباقيب إلى أن فارقت الحياة.9
س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ ا
أغاتا كريستي​
س 3 الملكة ماري انطوانيت
2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 
توفي عام 1934
س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ ​حصلت الجزائر سنة 1962 على استقلالها من الإستعمار الفرنسي بعد حرب طويلة ودامية أودت بحياة أكثر من 1 مليون مواطن. عندما جعل الجزائريون الجزائر عاصمة للبلد، 
3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟ 
مصطلح الشام، وهو تسهيل للشآم بالهمز، فأصله من الجذر شأم الذي يعني أصلا جهة اليسار، ومن هذا المعنى اشتق المعنى الذي يفيد سوء الطالع، ونقيضه الجذر يمن الذي يعني جهة اليمين، ويعني أيضا حسن الطالع، فبلاد الشام هي نقيض بلاد اليمن في الاتجاه والاسم؛ وفي لسان العرب: _"الشأْم بلادٌ عن مشأَمة القبلة سُمِّيَت بهِ لذلك."_ وقد وردت أسباب أخرى ضعيفة في أصل التسمية منها "لأن أرضها شاماتٌ بيض وحمر وسود"، وأيضا وردت أسباب خرافية كنسبة الاسم إلى شخصية سام بن نوح التوراتية

يتبع​
لماذا لقبت تاتشر بسارقة الحليب ؟؟؟
*لأنها منعت الحليب المجاني عن طلاب المدارس ببلدها ضمن سياسة التقشف التي اتخذتها؛ لتخفيف الإنفاق والمصاريف التي أقرت تطبيقها في ذاك الوقت، وقيل: إنها ربما كانت نتيجة لتربيتها القاسية الجافة مما دفعها لتصبح أكثر اقتصادا!*

لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن 
عندما كتب في مسرحية ( أهمية أن يكون المرء جاداً) في خريف (1895) في ضاحية (ورذنج ) بمقاطعة سكس بالمنزل المرقم (5) في شارع اسبلايند، كان في رحلة لقضاء فترة راحة، وهناك انفتحت شهيته على التأليف وكتب هذه الملهات في ثلاثة اسابيع، عام الكارثة بالنسبة لاوسكار وايلد، مما جعل المؤرخون المسرحيون يسجلون كل تحركات اوسكار وايلد والاسباب التي مهدت له عن تمخض افكار هذه المسرحية لما تحمل من قوة وما لاقت من نجاح، ففيها أخذ نزع ما تبقى من ذلك القناع للمجتمع الفكتوري، بعباراته الساخرة وكلماته المحكمات، وبديع حواراته اللطيفة؛ وسحر بيانه لأنه اشبع الجمهور بمسح ما تبقى من الأصباغ، على وجه تلك العجوز لندن.
لم يتحمل أدعياء العظمة وأقطاب المجتمع اللندني ذلك فدبر له مكيدة على شكل رسالة تحمل اهانة وتلحق باسمه العار، تسلمها في ثالث يوم لعرض المسرحية وهو في قمة النشوى بنجاحه الساحق، وقد نصحه أصدقاؤه المقربين بأن لا يعلق عللا الأمر شيئاً، ولكنه لم يسكت وهو الأيرلندي، وتراث بيئته التي تركت أثرها في تكوينه النفسي. لهذا أصر على أن يدافع عن نفسه ولكنه سرعان ما اكتشف سر الخدعة التي نصبت له، فكان ضحية ذلك المجتمع.
القي عليه القبض، وفي ثاني مرافعة أدين وحكم علية بالسجن لمدة سنتين بالحبس الانفرادي مع الاشغال الشاقة، وحين صدر الحكم علية حاول أن يصرخ ببعض الكلمات احتجاجاً







ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ 
جائزة نوبل

5
س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟
ذهب مع الريح

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 
شبة الجزيرة العربية 

س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟
مادة النتيروجلسرين 

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟
سويدى

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 
انجليزية

7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ الفحيل

س- الثور ------ انثى البقر

س- الحصان ---- فرس

س- الخروف ------ نعجة

س- الثعبان ------- افعى


8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟
بلاد الفضة سموها المستعمرين الاسبان بذلك لكثرة الفضة فيها 
س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
أسنان حادة جداً، يستطيع بواسطتها عند الجوع التهام حيوان حتى عظامه خلال بضع دقائق، أما اسمه فيعني بلغة الهنود "المقص".

س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟
كوكب الزهرة

9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟
نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون

س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء النبات ؟
الجاحظ

س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟
فصيلة نباتية من رتبة (باللاتينية: Ranunculales) من طائفة ثنائيات الفلقة.
معظم نباتات هذه الفصيلة من الأعشاب مثل الخشخاش المنوم، مع أنها تضم بعض الأشجار.
كدواء للعديد من الاٍصابات منها داءالسل.

10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟
«إن» Erakoa
وتاسست فى فى امريكا الجنوبية

س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟
هنرى الثامن


س
الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟
فى بريطانيا عام 1840


س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟
هي كنيسة القديس بطرس . في الفاتيكان 
بنيت عام 1492

س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟
طرابلس الغرب

12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟
واكسمان
س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟
ابن جبير فى عام 1184


13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟
حرب طرابلس 
س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟
معركة فريدركستن

​


ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه 
هو سمك البركودة ويتميز بأسنانه الحادة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*
س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟
 شجر الدر

س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ 
اجاثا كريستى

س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ 
مارى انطونيت

2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 
1943

س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ 
5 يوليو 1962

3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟
إنها مشتقة من الشخصية التوراتية سام بن نوح أي أرض أبناء سام بن نوح والاسم يلفظ بالسريانية شام وقد أطلق اسم شام على مدينة دمشق أو ديماسكو نسبة إلى بانى المدينة ( سام ابن نوح) حسب الروايات التاريخية 
 سبب التسمية يعود لهجرة بني كنعان إليها.

س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ 

لانها قررت وقف توزيع الحليب على اطفال المدارس 
ولهذا السبب لقبت بسارقة حليب الاطفال
4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟
 ادانته بتهمة اقامة العلاقات مع مثلي الجنس ، وصفت بأنها "عدم الاحتشام" مع رجال آخرين

س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ 
جائزة نوبل

5
س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟
ذهب مع الريح

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 
شبة الجزيرة العربية 

س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟
مادة النتيروجلسرين 

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟
سويدى

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 
انجليزية

7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ الفحيل

س- الثور ------ انثى البقر

س- الحصان ---- فرس

س- الخروف ------ نعجة

س- الثعبان ------- افعى


8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟
الفضة

س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
أسنان حادة جداً، يستطيع بواسطتها عند الجوع التهام حيوان حتى عظامه خلال بضع دقائق، أما اسمه فيعني بلغة الهنود "المقص".

س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟
كوكب الزهرة

9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟
نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون

س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء النبات ؟
الجاحظ

س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟
خشخاش الأفيون (المنوم)


10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟
«إن» Erakoa
وتاسست فى فى امريكا الجنوبية

س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟
هنرى الثامن


س
الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟
فى بريطانيا عام 1840


11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟
هي كنيسة القديس بطرس . في الفاتيكان 
بنيت عام 1492

س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟
طرابلس الغرب

12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟
واكسمان
س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟
ابن جبير  فى عام 1184


13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟
حرب طرابلس 
س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟
معركة فريدركستن
ج

كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟​*


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*صدقوني كنت داخل وحاب اجاوب بس  ديما حالي اخر الكل
ههههههههههه
ماتخافو هيك حابب حالي
مبروك للفايز مقدما
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركات اني*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركات سندريلا
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*

معك 4 ايامjust member*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*اية ياعم الاسئلة التعجزية تى*
*شكلى هجيب ملحق فيهم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

طيب واللي شايف كل المشاركات بلا اخفاء يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا ها احس بعدم امانة لو شاركت لاني اكيد عنيا وقعت علي كام رد لسؤال ههههههههه

انشاء الله في اللي جاية بقي

شكرا كليمو وجيلان علي الموضوع الرائع

الرب يبارككم

ومبروووووك للفائز مقدما واظن سندريلا او اني بل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



> س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ ​



شجرررة الدر 
وده السؤال الوحييييييييييد اللى عرفته 30:
فين الهدية بقى 
هههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

كوبتك مان

اه ما انا ذاكر بموضوع بالمشرفين
 انه اربعة ها يفضلوه شايفينهم
هههههههههههههههه
حضرتك وروك ودونا وميرنا

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*Coptic MarMar
تقدري تاخدي من النت*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

1-س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟

**** شجره الدر
س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ ا


أغاثا كريستى

س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟

2

مارى أنطوانيت

س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟
توفي عام 1934

س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟

3
 5 يوليو  1962 

س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟

 نسبة إلى سام بن نوح  حيث استقر بهذه المنطقة،
وأطلق عليها بلاد سام باللغة السريانية،
 وفي اللغة العربية تنطق السين السريانية شيناً


س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟

لأنها قد قررت وقف توزيع الحليب على اطفال المدارس
 ولهذا السبب لقبت بسارقة حليب الاطفال

4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟

بسبب   أصحاب السوء بتسهيل طريق الرذيلةله، 
حتي قدم للمحاكمة فيما يعرف بـمحاكمة كوينز برى,
 وحكم عليه بالسجن مع الأشغال الشاقة لمدة عامين،

س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟

جائزه نوبل
5
س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟

ذهب مع الريح

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟

ولاية ألاسكا الأمريكية تقع في أقصي 
شمال غربي قارة أمريكا الشمالية

س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟

مادة   تى. إن. تى
6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟

السويد

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟

أنجلترا

7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية

س- الفحل ------

عيثوم - زندبيل
س- الثور ------ 

بقرة 

س- الحصان ----

الحِجْرْ

س- الخروف ------

نعجه
س- الثعبان -------
 أفعى

8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟

س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟

معناها البلاد الفضية


س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟
يسمى TrES4

---------------------
9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟

هي نبته استوائية 

 وسمت بذلك الأسم لأن من يلمس عصارتها
 تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون .
س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء ا

لنبات ؟
أبو حنيفة الدينوري
 أبا يحيى زكريا بن محمد بن محمود القزويني
 لبليناس الحكيم

ابن سينا 
س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟

الفصيلة الخشخاشية هي فصيلة نباتية من رتبة (باللاتينية: Ranunculales) من طائفة ثنائيات الفلقة.

معظم نباتات هذه الفصيلة من الأعشاب مثل الخشخاش المنوم، مع أنها تضم بعض الأشجار.


و 
أهميتها الطبية معروفة ومن أنواعها المشهورة خشخاش الأفيون .
============
10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟

 إمبراطورية قديمة بنتها شعوب من الهنود الحمر في منطقة أمريكا الجنوبية، وهي ذات حضارة ضاربة في القدم وتشمل أرض الأنكا بوليفيا والبيرو والاكوادور وجزءاً من تشيلي والأرجنتين قاموا ببناء عاصمتهم كسكو وهي مدينة مترفة ومليئة بالمعابد والقصور تقع على ارتفاع 11000 قدم فوق مستوى سطح البحر في جبال الانديز وقد أطلق عليها اسم مدينة الشمس المقدسة, تبلغ مساحتها 990000 كيلومتر مربع.

بدايتها كانت على جبال الأنديز في حوالي سنة 1100 م، واستمرت حتى الغزو الأسباني عام 1532 م. بدت حضارة شعوب الأنكا للناظرين متخلفة في شكلها وطريقة معيشتها ولكنها تركت بصمة عجيبة ومحيرة تلفها الأساطير التي تقول أنهم أتوا من الفضاء الخارجي لروعة الإرث الذي تركوه.

توصل شعب الأنكا إلى بناء دولة العدالة الاجتماعية فقد وضعت الحكومة يدها على الأرض لضمان قوت الشعب، والذهب والفضة ومعادن أخرى وقطعان الماشية وبخاصة حيوان اللاما الذي يقوم بدور المواصلات. وكانت العائلة المقياس الرئيسي في التقسيمات الحكومية، فلكل مجموعة من عشرة عائلات قائد مسؤول أمام الكابتن الذي يشرف على خمسين عائلة والذي يشارك في الحكم, ولكل عائلة مقدار معين من محصول الأرض، كما كانوا يحيكون ملابسهم ويصنعون أحذيتهم ويسبكون الذهب والفضة بأنفسهم, وكان العجزة والمرضى والفقراء يلقون رعاية كافية من المجتمع.

كان لشعب الأنكا خبرة في الزراعة حيث كانوا ينتجون محاصيل ممتازة ويشقون السواقي ليجلبوا الماء من المناطق الجبلية لسقاية حقولهم وقد بنوا جسورا مصنوعة من أغصان الكرمة والصفصاف مجدولة بالحبال.

أتقن الإنكيون نسج القطن الناعم بمهارة حتى أن الأسبان عندما غزوهم اعتقدوا بأن نسيجهم مصنوع من الحرير.‏

بعد قرون من الرخاء انقسمت إمبراطوريتهم إلى قسمين فقام الأسبان بغزوهم ودمروا الإمبراطورية.‏

تم الكشف عن بقايا إحدى مقابر الأنكا حيث عثر على حوالي 1200 رزمة في أحد الأماكن على مساحة 5 هكتارات تحتوي كل منها على جثة واحدة على الأقل، ويصل عدد الجثث الموجود في إحدى الرزم على سبع جثث ولا تزال الألوف منها مدفونة اسفل البلدة.

حتى الآن تم الكشف عن 2200 رجل وامرأة وطفل من الأغنياء والفقراء إلى جانبهم بعض الطعام والملابس وأدوات منزلية ليستخدموها في حياة الآخرة.

أمريكا الجنوبية.. تعد ثالث قارات العالم من حيث المساحة.. تنحدر أصول سكانها من قارة آسيا.. وتعرف بأراضيها المتدرجة من قمم سلسلة جبال الانديز البركانية على طول الساحل الغربي إلى السهول الخصبة في الوسط والشرق والتي تقطع مراعيها الخضراء أنهار عديدة تصب معظمها في المحيط الاطلنطي على الساحل الشرقي. تتميز أراضيها بخصوبتها ناثرة الخير في معظم أرجاء القارة.. جاء إليها البرتغال وتبعهم الإسبان في منتصف القرن السادس عشر إبان أوج مجد الامبراطوريات الأوروبية وسباقها المحموم نحو اكتشاف العالم الجديد كما اطلقوا عليه. بهر من تناودا بالحضارة الأوروبية وسيادتها بوجود حضارة ضاربة في القدم امتدت من شمال الاكوادور وحتى دولة شيلي، بنتها شعوب هندية بدت للناظرين متخلفة في شكلها وطريقة معيشتها ولكنها تركت بصمة محيرة وأساطير تقول انها أتت من الفضاء الخارجي لروعة الإرث المعروف بحضارة «شعوب الأنكا». تحيط ب «كوسكو» العاصمة أربع مدن رئيسية بطرق غاية في دقة الاناقة والتعبيد قدرت اطوالها ما بين عشرة إلى خمسة وعشرين ألف كيلومتر تعد من عجائب شق الجبال في تلك الحقبة التاريخية ومنها ما هو خاص فقط بالملك وأسرته ومنها ما هو للخدم، تتجه لأربع ولايات رئيسية تمثل «شينشايسويو» الموجودة في كولومبيا الحالية و«كونتيسويو» في شيلي الآن و«كولاسيو» في دولة بوليفيا و«انتيسويو» في الأرجنتين الحالية وتلك المدن التي ما زالت موجودة تبين الحجم الشاسع لأراضي امبراطورية الأنكا. المؤامرة الاستعمارية التراث الثقافي في الأنكا ، كان هناك ثمانية ملوك ، بدءا من مؤسس Asiturien «مانكو Kobhak» وحتى «إن» Erakoa ، تواصل حكم العائلة المالكة ما يصل إلى أربعة عشر جيلا. عندما وصل الغزاة الأوروبيون إلى المنطقة في عهد الملك «Bachakotk» في عام 1471 دخل جيل كامل من الملوك في صراع مرير لوقت طويل لانتشاره أكثر من الرجل الأبيض والناري السياسية الماكرة ، وملوك Mwbaderh الأنكا اغتيل في أوقات واحدة ، وأحيانا Ihadden حتى وصول الإمدادات من أوروبا حتى استطاع الكابتن الإسباني «مارتن غارسيا» الزواج هي لك «توباك أماريلو» ومن ثم اعتقال والتخلص منه حتى انه أدان عاصمة الإمبراطورية كوزكو في 1572 وبدأ نهب من تاريخ عصر الحضارة القديمة في حوالي 1200 قبل الميلاد. استولوا على المدينة الاسبانية «كوزكو» رأس المال حتى دمرها زلزال قوي عام 1650.




س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟
الملك في المملكة المتحدة هو رأس الكنيسة، وهو يتصرف بوصفه الحاكم الأعلى

س
الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟
 بريطانيا ____  1840 
=============
11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

جزيرة أمازون ليلي هذه الجزيرة التي يتكون سكانها فقط من النساء ويمنع منعا باتا دخول الرجال إليها 
س

أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟

 sagrada familia فى  برشلونا بأسبانيا
واستغرق العمل عليها اكثر من 40 عاما ولا يزال العمل على مشروع البناء حتى اليوم.
كرس غاودي آخر 15 عاما من حياته للعمل على هذه الكنيسة، واستمر بناءها بعد وفاته في العام 1928 تحت اشراف دومينيك سوغرانيس حتى العام 1935


س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟

مدينه صبراته (  صبرة ) --- منذالألف الأولى قبل الميلاد



-------------------
12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟

واكسمان

س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟
ليونارد هورويتز



============================
13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟


س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟
ج
معركة فريدريكستن

كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟

















​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركات اخي النهيسى
*


----------



## MATTEW (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



كليمو قال:


> 1
> س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟
> 
> *ج :** الملكة هي شجر الدر *
> ...



*حرام عليك يا كليوا اخر اسئله رخمه جدا 

شكلي مش هكسب حتي 2 جنيه 

ههههههههههه

شكرا علي المسابقه الجميله 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخ + jesus servant +*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*1
س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ 
- شجرة الدر
س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ 
- اجثا كرستي
س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ 
- فاندين
2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 
- عام 1934 
س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ 
- عام 1962

3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟ 
-نسبة الي سام ابن نوح و اصبحت بلاد الشام في اللغة العربية

س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ 
- 

4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟ 
- كتب تشهير ضد ماركيز كوينزيبري
س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ 
- احسن لاعب في العالم ونالها الألماني لوثر ماتيوس

5
س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟
- ذهب مع الريح
س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 
شبة الجزيرة العربية
س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟
- النتروجلسرين

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟ 
- جنسيته سويدي
س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 
- انجليزية

7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ 
س- الثور ------ البقرة
س- الحصان ---- فرسة
س- الخروف ------ نعجة
س- الثعبان ------- حية


8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟
-الفضة
س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟

س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟


---------------------
9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟
هي نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون
س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء النبات ؟
- ابن البيطار
س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟
هي اعشاب ثنائية الفلقة من اشهر انواعها هو الخشاش ويستخرج منة الافيون الذي يستخدم كمخدر طبي


============
10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟
الإنكا (Inca) إمبراطورية قديمة بنتها شعوب من الهنود الحمر في منطقة أمريكا الجنوبية، وهي ذات حضارة قديمة وتشمل أرض الأنكا بوليفيا والبيرو والاكوادور وجزءاً من تشيلي والأرجنتين قاموا ببناء عاصمتهم كسكو وهي مدينة مترفة ومليئة بالمعابد والقصور تقع على ارتفاع 11000 قدم فوق مستوى سطح البحر في جبال الانديز وقد أطلق عليها اسم مدينة الشمس المقدسة, تبلغ مساحتها 990000 كيلومتر مربع

س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟


س
الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟
تم إصدار أول طابع بريدي في إنجلترا 6 مايو عام 1840وهو يحمل صورة الملكة فيكتوريا

=============
11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟
تعد كنيسة sagrada familia من اكبر الكاتدرائيات الموجودة في اسبانيا، وهي موجودة في محافظة برشلونة في اسبانيا، مصمم هذه الكنيسة هو المهندس المعروف انطوني غاودي، واستغرق العمل عليها اكثر من 40 عاما ولا يزال العمل على مشروع البناء حتى اليوم.
ويتوقع ان تنتهي اعمال البناء في العام 2026 ، في الذكرى ال 100 على وفاة المهندس غاودي

س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟
"يوتيقا" (المدينة العتيقة) عام 100 قبل الميلاد

-------------------
12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟
هو الطبيب الانجليزي س. واكسمان عام1944م
س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟
الفيزيولوجي الالماني بلومنياخ ( 1752 – 1840 م )
============================*


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية 
انجليزيه؟ 

س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب 
ج- شجرة الدر 

س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم 
ج - احاثا كريستي

س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت )
ج - ملكة انجلتر  فاندين  

س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار 
ج - 27 مارس 1934

س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها 
ج - 5 تموز 1962

س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم 
ج - نسبه الي سام بن نوح - حيث استقر بهذه المنطقه 
     واطلق عليها لبلاد سام باللغه السرياينيه وفي اللغه 
     العربيه تنطق السين شين

س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ 
ج - حينما كانت وزيره للتعليم الغت وجبة حليب مجانيه 
     كانت تصرفها المدارس الحكوميه كل صباح بحجة تخفيص
     النفقات فأسمتهاالصحافه بسارقة حليب الاطفال

س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن 
ج - اهانه احد الاشخاص واتهمه في اخلاقه فلم يسع اوسكار
     الا ان رفع امره للقضاء ولكن المحكمه انتتهت بالقبض علي 
      اوسكار- وهكذا تغير الوضع ووقف المدعي موقف المتهم
     وثبت للمحلفين شذوذه وصدر الحكم بحبسه مرتين

س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 
ج - جائزة نوبل
      وقد سميت باسم العالم الفريد نوبل الذي اكتشف الديناميت

س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟
ج - ذهب مع الريح

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 
ج - ولاية الاسكا الامريكيه

س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟
ج - حجر الصوان الغني بمادة السيلكون

س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل 
ج - سويدي

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 
ج - انجليزيه
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ----انثي-- 
س- الثور ------ بقره
س- الحصان ---- الفرس
س- الخروف ------ النعجه
س- الثعبان ------- الافعي


اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟
ارض الفضه

ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
اسمه البركوده 
ويتميز اسنانه الحاده

الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟
اسم الكوكب سيار

حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟
هي نبته استوائيه من يلمس عصارتها تظهر علي 
حسمه بثور رصاصية اللون

علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء ا
لنبات ؟
ابن سينا - ابن البيطار - ابن الروميه - الدينوري - الغافقي 
س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟
اشهر انواعها : الخشخاش الاسود - جوز مائل - الافيون - البنج 
الحديد والزئبق
ااهميتها : يستخدمها الاطباء في العلم الحديث
كما يستخرج منها المورافيين وهو مسكن جدا لللام الشديده
والكودايين لعلاج السعال والقلق والتشنجات 

امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟
تأسست سنة 1100م
اخر ملوكها bockakott 

الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟
the archbishop of canterbury 
ron williams 

الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين 
في انجلترا سنة1840


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخ ماجد

*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخت نتتااااااااا
*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

انا السؤال الوحيد اللى اعرفه هو السؤال الاول وباقى الاسئله ولا كانها اسئله ثانويه عامه


----------



## mera97 (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*
1
س- من هى الملكة التى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ 
شجره الدر وماتت عام 1257

س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ 
أجاثا كريستي
س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعب لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ 
ماري أنطوانيت ملكة فرنسا وزوجة الملك لوي السادس عشر صاحبة المقولة المشهورة "إذا لم يكن هناك خبزاً للفقراء .. لماذا لايأكلون بسكويتا".

2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 
توفى عام 1934
س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ 
استقلال الجزائر في 5 جويلية 1962

3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟

 * إنها مشتقة من الشخصية التوراتية سام بن نوح أي أرض أبناء سام بن نوح والاسم يلفظ بالسريانية شام وقد أطلق اسم شام على مدينة دمشق أو ديماسكو نسبة إلى بانى المدينة ( سام ابن نوح) حسب الروايات التاريخية . < تاريخ مدينة دمشق > .

  * سبب التسمية يعود لهجرة بني كنعان إليها.
  * طبيعة أرض الـشام (لا يوجد مصادر تحدد التاريخ)
  * تعد دمشق (الشام) أقدم عاصمه ماهوله في التاريخ.

س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ 
سميت مارجريت تاتشر ( سارقة الحليب ) لأنها منعت الحليب المجاني عن الطلاب في المدارس البريطانية كسياسة تقشف لتخفيف الإنفاق والمصاريف طبقتها في ذلك الوقت !


4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟ 

وتكفل أصحاب السوء بتسهيل طريق الرذيلة للرجل، حتي قدم للمحاكمة فيما يعرف بـمحاكمة كوينز برى, وحكم عليه بالسجن مع الأشغال الشاقة لمدة عامين، وفي السجن كتب إلي صديقه وعشيقه ألفرد دوجلاس والدي ربطته به علاقة آثمة 

س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ 

أُقيم أوّل احتفال لتقديم جائزة نوبل في الآداب، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، الطب في الأكاديمية الملكية الموسيقية في مدينة ستوكهولم السويدية سنة 1901.5

س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟

روايه ((ذهب مع الريح)) 

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 

أكبر شبه جزيرة في العالم هي ولاية ألاسكا الأمريكية تقع في أقصي شمال غربي قارة أمريكا الشمالية ، تحدها كندا من الشرق ، والمحيطان الهادي والقطبي من باقي الجهات

س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟

النتروجلسرين

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟ 

سويدى

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 

انجليزيه


7
ما اناث الحيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ 

الناقة

س- الثور ------ 

البقرة

س- الحصان ----

 ( الحِجْرْ ) وليس الفرس او المهر

س- الخروف ------ 

النعجة

س- الثعبان ------- 

افعى


8
س اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟


معناها البلاد الفضية

س ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
للضاري أسنان حادة جداً، يستطيع بواسطتها عند الجوع التهام حيوان حتى عظامه خلال بضع دقائق، أما اسمه فيعني بلغة الهنود "المقص". 

في الوقت الذي يخشى فيه الناس سمك الضاري، يقوم الهنود باصطياده وأكله. 



س الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟

الكوكب هو زحل، وذلك بسبب كثافته المنخفضة نتيجة أنه مكون من الغازات، إذ أن كثافته تبلغ 0.68 أي أن كثافته أقل من كثافة الماء لذلك يطفو على سطح الماء.


---------------------
9
س  حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟


هي نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون . 


س علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء النبات ؟

فابن سينا على الرغم من شهرته في الطب والفلسفة، كتب مقالات أصيلة في كتابه القانون خصصها للصيدلة وما يتصل بها من وصف للنباتات والعقاقير

س  الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟

أهميتها الطبية معروفة ومن أنواعها المشهورة خشخاش الأفيون .

============
10
س امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟

 Inca آخر حضارة شهدتها بيرو . وشعب الإنكا مجموعة قبائل تتكلم لغة كوشوا بمنطقة كوزكو بجبال الأنديز جنوب بيرو . وكان يطلق علي ملوكهم أبناء الشمس . لأنهم كانوا يعبدونها . وظلت إمبراطورية الإنكا منذ عام 1200 م. قائمة حتي إمتد نفوذها لبوليفيا وأجزاء من الأرجنتين حتي قضي عليها الأسبان عام 1534م. وكانت مدينة كوزكو العاصمة . وللإنكا معبد (كوري كانشا) ذات الخمسة محاريب الخاصة بالشمس والقمر والنجوم والبرق وقوس قزح . وشقوا الطرق بالجبال وصنعت الأنفاق بها والطرق المتدرجة لأنهم لم يعرفوا العربات . وكانوا يستحدمون حيوان اللاما في نقل بضائعهم . وكانت البيوت حجرية ولهم قلاعهم وزراعاتهم فوق مصاطب الجبال . وصنعوا الفخار والأدوات المعدنية والنسيج الرقيق الملون .. وكانوا يمارسون التعداد السكاني وتسجيله علي أحبال ملونة ذات عقد يطاق عليها الكورسبو . وورثوا عن الأزتك (مادة) الصوم والصلاة وتقدبم القرابين البشرية من البنات والإعتراف . وكانوا يتبعون في الحساب والعد النظام العشري . وتقدموا في الفلك . لكن لم يكن لديهم نظام الكتابة .
واخر اللوك هو . السابا إنكا الثالث عشر أتاولبا 1533م



س الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها ؟

الحاكم الأعلى لكنيسة انجلترا هو العنوان الذي عقده الملوك البريطاني مما يدل على قيادتهم اسمية على كنيسة انجلترا


س الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟

سنة (1840م). في بريطانيا


=============
11
س هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

كوريا الشاليه

س أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟

بنيت عام 738 واسمها كنيسه القديس بطرس بالفاتيكان

س المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟

صبراته هى المدينه الليبيه التى بناها الفينيقين  فى القرن الاول قبل الميلاد

-------------------
12
س ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟

اول من اختراع عقار الستربتومايسين هو الطبيب الانجليزي س. واكسمان عام1944م

س ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟



============================
13
س  هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟

حرب الثلاثون عاما هي سلسلة صراعات دامية مزقت أوروبا بين عامي 1618 و1648 م، 



س هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟


س كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟​*


----------



## rena94 (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*
1
س- من هى الملكة التى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ 
شجره الدر وماتت عام 1257

س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ 
أجاثا كريستي
س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعب لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ 
ماري أنطوانيت ملكة فرنسا وزوجة الملك لوي السادس عشر صاحبة المقولة المشهورة "إذا لم يكن هناك خبزاً للفقراء .. لماذا لايأكلون بسكويتا".

2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 
توفى عام 1934
س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ 
استقلال الجزائر في 5 جويلية 1962

3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟

* إنها مشتقة من الشخصية التوراتية سام بن نوح أي أرض أبناء سام بن نوح والاسم يلفظ بالسريانية شام وقد أطلق اسم شام على مدينة دمشق أو ديماسكو نسبة إلى بانى المدينة ( سام ابن نوح) حسب الروايات التاريخية . < تاريخ مدينة دمشق > .

* سبب التسمية يعود لهجرة بني كنعان إليها.
* طبيعة أرض الـشام (لا يوجد مصادر تحدد التاريخ)
* تعد دمشق (الشام) أقدم عاصمه ماهوله في التاريخ.

س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ 
سميت مارجريت تاتشر ( سارقة الحليب ) لأنها منعت الحليب المجاني عن الطلاب في المدارس البريطانية كسياسة تقشف لتخفيف الإنفاق والمصاريف طبقتها في ذلك الوقت !


4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟ 

وتكفل أصحاب السوء بتسهيل طريق الرذيلة للرجل، حتي قدم للمحاكمة فيما يعرف بـمحاكمة كوينز برى, وحكم عليه بالسجن مع الأشغال الشاقة لمدة عامين، وفي السجن كتب إلي صديقه وعشيقه ألفرد دوجلاس والدي ربطته به علاقة آثمة 

س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ 

أُقيم أوّل احتفال لتقديم جائزة نوبل في الآداب، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، الطب في الأكاديمية الملكية الموسيقية في مدينة ستوكهولم السويدية سنة 1901.5

س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟

روايه ((ذهب مع الريح)) 

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ 

أكبر شبه جزيرة في العالم هي ولاية ألاسكا الأمريكية تقع في أقصي شمال غربي قارة أمريكا الشمالية ، تحدها كندا من الشرق ، والمحيطان الهادي والقطبي من باقي الجهات

س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟

النتروجلسرين

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟ 

سويدى

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ 

انجليزيه


7
ما اناث الحيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ 

الناقة

س- الثور ------ 

البقرة

س- الحصان ----

( الحِجْرْ ) وليس الفرس او المهر

س- الخروف ------ 

النعجة

س- الثعبان ------- 

افعى


8
س اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟


معناها البلاد الفضية

س ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
للضاري أسنان حادة جداً، يستطيع بواسطتها عند الجوع التهام حيوان حتى عظامه خلال بضع دقائق، أما اسمه فيعني بلغة الهنود "المقص". 

في الوقت الذي يخشى فيه الناس سمك الضاري، يقوم الهنود باصطياده وأكله. 



س الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟

الكوكب هو زحل، وذلك بسبب كثافته المنخفضة نتيجة أنه مكون من الغازات، إذ أن كثافته تبلغ 0.68 أي أن كثافته أقل من كثافة الماء لذلك يطفو على سطح الماء.


---------------------
9
س حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟


هي نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون . 


س علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء النبات ؟

فابن سينا على الرغم من شهرته في الطب والفلسفة، كتب مقالات أصيلة في كتابه القانون خصصها للصيدلة وما يتصل بها من وصف للنباتات والعقاقير

س الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟

أهميتها الطبية معروفة ومن أنواعها المشهورة خشخاش الأفيون .

============
10
س امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟

Inca آخر حضارة شهدتها بيرو . وشعب الإنكا مجموعة قبائل تتكلم لغة كوشوا بمنطقة كوزكو بجبال الأنديز جنوب بيرو . وكان يطلق علي ملوكهم أبناء الشمس . لأنهم كانوا يعبدونها . وظلت إمبراطورية الإنكا منذ عام 1200 م. قائمة حتي إمتد نفوذها لبوليفيا وأجزاء من الأرجنتين حتي قضي عليها الأسبان عام 1534م. وكانت مدينة كوزكو العاصمة . وللإنكا معبد (كوري كانشا) ذات الخمسة محاريب الخاصة بالشمس والقمر والنجوم والبرق وقوس قزح . وشقوا الطرق بالجبال وصنعت الأنفاق بها والطرق المتدرجة لأنهم لم يعرفوا العربات . وكانوا يستحدمون حيوان اللاما في نقل بضائعهم . وكانت البيوت حجرية ولهم قلاعهم وزراعاتهم فوق مصاطب الجبال . وصنعوا الفخار والأدوات المعدنية والنسيج الرقيق الملون .. وكانوا يمارسون التعداد السكاني وتسجيله علي أحبال ملونة ذات عقد يطاق عليها الكورسبو . وورثوا عن الأزتك (مادة) الصوم والصلاة وتقدبم القرابين البشرية من البنات والإعتراف . وكانوا يتبعون في الحساب والعد النظام العشري . وتقدموا في الفلك . لكن لم يكن لديهم نظام الكتابة .
واخر اللوك هو . السابا إنكا الثالث عشر أتاولبا 1533م



س الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها ؟

الحاكم الأعلى لكنيسة انجلترا هو العنوان الذي عقده الملوك البريطاني مما يدل على قيادتهم اسمية على كنيسة انجلترا


س الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟

سنة (1840م). في بريطانيا


=============
11
س هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

كوريا الشاليه

س أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟

بنيت عام 738 واسمها كنيسه القديس بطرس بالفاتيكان

س المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟

صبراته هى المدينه الليبيه التى بناها الفينيقين فى القرن الاول قبل الميلاد

-------------------
12
س ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟

اول من اختراع عقار الستربتومايسين هو الطبيب الانجليزي س. واكسمان عام1944م

س ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟



============================
13
س هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟

حرب الثلاثون عاما هي سلسلة صراعات دامية مزقت أوروبا بين عامي 1618 و1648 م، 



س هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟


س كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟*
بالمناسبه انا اخت ميرا 
وطبعا لازم يكون بابا هو  bitar


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*اخفاء مشاركة mera97*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة rena94
*


----------



## tamav maria (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



كليمو قال:


> *تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخت نتتااااااااا
> *




ايه ده يا كليمو انت كاتب اسم ازاي 
انا اسمي نيتا مش نتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب كده بقي انا عاوزه اغير اسمي علي المنتدي
بس مش عارفه ازاي 
انا اسمي انطوانيت واختصاره انيتا واختصار اختصاره نيتا


----------



## MATTEW (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



netta قال:


> ايه ده يا كليمو انت كاتب اسم ازاي
> انا اسمي نيتا مش نتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب كده بقي انا عاوزه اغير اسمي علي المنتدي
> بس مش عارفه ازاي
> انا اسمي انطوانيت واختصاره انيتا واختصار اختصاره نيتا


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



netta قال:


> ايه ده يا كليمو انت كاتب اسم ازاي
> انا اسمي نيتا مش نتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب كده بقي انا عاوزه اغير اسمي علي المنتدي
> بس مش عارفه ازاي
> انا اسمي انطوانيت واختصاره انيتا واختصار اختصاره نيتا




طيب اذا كنا انا امي معرفش امتب واقراء

ضروري الاحراج دة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



كليمو قال:


> طيب اذا كنا انا امي معرفش امتب واقراء
> 
> ضروري الاحراج دة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه





ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأياسيدي العفو دا انت سيد المتعلمين
طييييييييييييييييييب زي بعضه 
مسمحاك المره دي


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> انا السؤال الوحيد اللى اعرفه هو السؤال الاول وباقى الاسئله ولا كانها اسئله ثانويه عامه



*الامتحان اوبن نت يا قمر ههههههه*


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*


س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ شجرة الدر
س- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ اغاثا كريستى
س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ مارى انطوانيت ...كانت من اسباب قيام الثورة الفرنسية 




2
س- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار 1934
س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟  1962



3
س- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟نسبة الى سام ابن نوح  
س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ لانها منعت توزيع الحليب المجانى على اطفال المدارس ضمن سياية التقشف



4
س- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟  اتهم بالشذوذ و المثلية 
س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟  نوبل




5

س- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟
Gone With The Wind, ذهب مع الريح
س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ شبه الجزيرة العربية
س- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟البارود 



6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟ سويدى
س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ انجليزية 



7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية
س- الفحل ------ الجاموسة
س- الثور ------االبقرة
س- الحصان ---- فرسة
س- الخروف ------ نعجة
س- الثعبان ....... حية او افعى 



8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟بلاد الفضة
س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟سمك البركودة .... اسنانه حادة كتيييييييير 
البرانة من الامازون ...... ليها قدرة كبيرة على تخلية العظم من اللحم للفريسة فى اقل من 30 ثانية
س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟زحل 
كثافته اقل من كثافة الماء


---------------------
9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟
هي نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون .والله اعلم 
س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء ا
لنبات ؟ابن البيطار
س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟
هى نوع من الاعشاب الطبيعية يستخدم معظمها فى الطب 
من امثلتها الافيون و الخشخاش المنوم و المورفين

============
10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟
أتاوالبا
س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الرأس فيها او عليها؟مش فاهمة الصراحة السؤال!!!
س
الطابع البريدي ظهر لأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟1840.. فى انجلترا

=============
11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟  ما عنديش فكرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!
س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟ sagrada familia
1913
س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟ (اويا و صبراتة و لبدة ) فى السنة السادسة قبل الميلاد   - القرن الاول و التانى من تاسيس الامبراطورية الرومانية

-------------------
12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟ واكسمان 
س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟  
للاسف مش عارفة برضه 
============================
13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟
حرب البروتستانت و و الكاثوليك بالمانيا 1618 :1648

س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟ معركة مدنين 
ج

كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟
100 ثانية .. ليه ما عرفش 

GOOD LUCK للكل
ربنا يستر و يكون فى حاجة صح من العك بتاعى ده كله هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأياسيدي العفو دا انت سيد المتعلمين
> طييييييييييييييييييب زي بعضه
> مسمحاك المره دي



الله يخليكِ 

بهزر معاكِ

يسوع يباركك


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة zeeza*


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

نختار سؤال واحد من كل مجموعة؟ ولا كل الاسئلة ههههه


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



ارووجة قال:


> نختار سؤال واحد من كل مجموعة؟ ولا كل الاسئلة ههههه




*هو كلها صراحة ولو مش عاجبك ممكن تتخانقى مع كليمو مافيش مشكلة انا وقت المشاكل بخلع على طول 30: ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Mason (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



كليمو قال:


> مسابقة
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟​​
> 
> 
> ...


 

*اية دا انتوا جيبينها ازاى الاسئلة دى*
*دا انا دوخت على بال مجمعت لها اجابات*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ودى أول مرة اشترك والظاهر اخر مرة *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لكن احيكم على مجهودكم الرائع *
*جيلان وكليمو *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة meso*


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



++meso++ قال:


> *اية دا انتوا جيبينها ازاى الاسئلة دى*
> 
> *دا انا دوخت على بال مجمعت لها اجابات*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*ههههههههههههه لا باذن المسيح متكنش اخر مرة*
*كيريا قالت كدى المرة الى فاتت وكسبت قول يارب :hlp:*


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



جيلان قال:


> *هو كلها صراحة ولو مش عاجبك ممكن تتخانقى مع كليمو مافيش مشكلة انا وقت المشاكل بخلع على طول 30: ههههههههههههه*


 
ههههههه كتاار بصراحة


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

س- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباًبالقباقيب ؟

شجرة الدر

س- من هى ملكة الرواياتالبوليسية فى العالم ؟ ا

اغاتاكريستي
س- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لايأكل بسكويت ) ؟

ماريانطوانيت

2
س- متى توفى الفنانالنحات محمود مختار ؟
1934


س- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟

1962

3
س- لماذا سميت بلادالشام بهذا الاسم ؟

من اسم سام ابننوح

س- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقةحليب الاطفال؟
لانها منعت توزيع الحليب المجاني على طلاب المدارس


4
س- لماذا دخل الاديبالايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟
بتهمة الشذوذ الجنسي واستعملو رواية كتبها كدليل ضده




س- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمتلاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟

جائزةنوبل


5
س- ماهى القصة الوحيدةالتى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟

ذهب مع الريح

س- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟
شبه الجزيرة العربية
س- ماهى اشهر مادةموجودة فى الديناميت ؟
مادة البارود!!

6
س- ماهى جنسية ألفريدنوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟

سويدي

س- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسيةاجاسا كريستى ؟
فرنسية بريطانية

7
ما اناث الجيواناتالاتية
س- الفحل ------ الابل
س- الثور ------ بقرة
س- الحصان ---- الفرس
س- الخروف ------ نعجة
س- الثعبان -------حية


8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم؟
بلاد الفضة


س
ما ميزة السمكالاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
يتميز باسنانه الحادة...باركودة

س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أنيطفو على سطح المياه ما اسمه؟

كوكب زحل
---------------------
9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلكلماذا ؟

نبتة استوائية ....واللي بيلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه حبوب رصاصية اللون
س
علماء اللغة عند العربمن هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء النبات؟

مش فاهمة السؤال !!!

س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعهاما هي أهميتها ؟
خشخاش الافيون.... بيستعملوه بطب الاعشاب
============
10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها منكان واين تاسست ؟
اتاهوالبا يوبانكي
بنوها الهنود الحمر فيامريكا الجنوبية

س
الكنيسة في انكلترة منهو الرأس فيها او عليها؟

روان وليامز
س
الطابع البريدي ظهرلأول مرة في أي سنة ؟ وأين ؟
انجلترا 1840

=============
11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟

كورياالجنوبية

س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيامتى بنيت وما اسمها ؟

كنيسة القديس بطرس
س
المدينة التي بناهاالفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى؟
لبدة 1100 قبل الميلاد

-------------------
12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترععقار الستر بتومايسين؟
واكسمان
س

ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجيالذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وبايسنة؟

إيليا إيفانوف 1909

============================
13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميتاو دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟
حرب صارت بين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت بالمانيا


س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكريكبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟
معاركالصحراء
ج

كم يأخذ من الوقتالنزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟

طيب هاتو السؤال بالمتر علشان نحسب؟؟ هههههه
25000=تفربيا 8400 متر مابعرف بالظبط

قوة الجاذبية بتسارع 9.8  تقريبا 10

(-0.5)*10tt 
+
8400
=
0

t=50 s تقريبا
50 ثانية ؟؟؟ 





تعبت  كفاية ههههه


----------



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*تم اخفاء مشاركة الاخت اروويجة*


----------



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

ميسو لاء 

ها تشتركي
تاني وتالت
ها نسهلها

مرة تانية

وعد خلاص


----------



## Mason (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



كليمو قال:


> ميسو لاء
> 
> ها تشتركي
> تاني وتالت
> ...


 
ان شاء الله يا استاذنا المبدع انت وجيلان فى وضع الاسئلة دى
وسورى يعنى لفهمى المسابقة غلط انا كنت فاهمة انى اجاوب على 10 بس
من الاسئلة لكن المفروض اجاوبهم كلهم ويطلع منهم 10 صح ولا اييييييية
وبإذن المسيح اعوضها المرة الجاية ان شاء الله


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



++meso++ قال:


> ان شاء الله يا استاذنا المبدع انت وجيلان فى وضع الاسئلة دى
> وسورى يعنى لفهمى المسابقة غلط انا كنت فاهمة انى اجاوب على 10 بس
> من الاسئلة لكن المفروض اجاوبهم كلهم ويطلع منهم 10 صح ولا اييييييية
> وبإذن المسيح اعوضها المرة الجاية ان شاء الله


 
لاء أنا افتكرت زيها ..
مش حل كل الاسئلة فقط العشرة ههههههههههههه
طلعت غبية ههههههههههههههههه 
خلاص اتعلمت الدرس 
وانشاء الله اكون افضل 
ميرسي كليمو وجيلان


----------



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



اني بل قال:


> لاء أنا افتكرت زيها ..
> مش حل كل الاسئلة فقط العشرة ههههههههههههه
> طلعت غبية ههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص اتعلمت الدرس
> ...



ايسو

ممكن تكملي الأسئلة الباقية


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



++meso++ قال:


> ان شاء الله يا استاذنا المبدع انت وجيلان فى وضع الاسئلة دى
> وسورى يعنى لفهمى المسابقة غلط انا كنت فاهمة انى اجاوب على 10 بس
> من الاسئلة لكن المفروض اجاوبهم كلهم ويطلع منهم 10 صح ولا اييييييية
> وبإذن المسيح اعوضها المرة الجاية ان شاء الله





اني بل قال:


> لاء أنا افتكرت زيها ..
> مش حل كل الاسئلة فقط العشرة ههههههههههههه
> طلعت غبية ههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص اتعلمت الدرس
> ...





كليمو قال:


> ايسو
> 
> ممكن تكملي الأسئلة الباقية




*تومام الى حل العشرة وعايز يكمل اوكى*


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



جيلان قال:


> *تومام الى حل العشرة وعايز يكمل اوكى*


 
يعني ايه الكلام دا هههههههههههههههههههه 
عايزة توضيح هههههههه
يلا ياجيلان وضحيلي بليز


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

بصراحو انا تعبت قى حلهم فمكملتش
قللوا العدد شوية
رحموا يرحمكم ربنا هههه
انا قية اسئلة  كنت عارفها واسئلة دورت على حلها
بس صراحة تعبت ليا ساغتين بشوف الحلول هههههه


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



اني بل قال:


> يعني ايه الكلام دا هههههههههههههههههههه
> عايزة توضيح هههههههه
> يلا ياجيلان وضحيلي بليز


 
*يا حبيبتى انتى حليتى من ال 13 عشرين مش عشرة ههههههههههه*
*الكلام لاى حد حل عشرة اسئلة فقط منهم .. يقدر يحل الباقى وحاله يكون حال بقية الاسئلة بدمجه واخفاءه*


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



grges monir قال:


> بصراحو انا تعبت قى حلهم فمكملتش
> قللوا العدد شوية
> رحموا يرحمكم ربنا هههه
> انا قية اسئلة  كنت عارفها واسئلة دورت على حلها
> بس صراحة تعبت ليا ساغتين بشوف الحلول هههههه



*يا موسهل يارب يعنى لسالك ساعتين تانى هههههههههه
بجد المرات الجاية هتسهل اكتر*


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



جيلان قال:


> *يا حبيبتى انتى حليتى من ال 13 عشرين مش عشرة ههههههههههه*
> *الكلام لاى حد حل عشرة اسئلة فقط منهم .. يقدر يحل الباقى وحاله يكون حال بقية الاسئلة بدمجه واخفاءه*


 
مش عرفاني يا جيلان انا باخلس عليكي هههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفة كده بس جابة ادردش معاكي 
وحشاني  ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*هو انا جاهل و لا اللى بيجاوبوا هما اللى عباقرة :a82:*


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



critic قال:


> *هو انا جاهل و لا اللى بيجاوبوا هما اللى عباقرة :a82:*


 
لاء على سلامتك هههههههههههههههههههه
كلك مفهومية وذكاء ..
بس الاسئلة بدهم وقت وتركيز ...
وبعضهم يحتاج مراجع 
وفي بعض اسئلة جاءت من مواضيع طرحت في الثقافي 
انا بحثت ووجدت سؤال طرح هههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



> لاء على سلامتك هههههههههههههههههههه
> كلك مفهومية وذكاء ..
> بس الاسئلة بدهم وقت وتركيز ...
> وبعضهم يحتاج مراجع
> ...


*يبقى انا جاهل و انتى بتجاملينى علشان نفسيتى * :59:


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

اخر ميعاد امتى 
انا لسه شايفها
ها
امتى اخر ميعاد؟
وشكررررررا


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



critic قال:


> *يبقى انا جاهل و انتى بتجاملينى علشان نفسيتى *:59:


 
لا ابداااااااااااااا" ..
انا من عادتي ما اجامل حد مهما كانت اعتبارات ..
احب اكون وااضحة وصادقة ...
ودي الحقيقة الي قولتها ..
وبالنهاية انت حر 
تصدق ..ولا ...لا 
تحياتي


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

هو السؤال ليه له اكتر من واحد 
احنا نختار ولا ايه
ولا نجاوب كل الاسئلة اللى فى السؤال؟


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



elamer1000 قال:


> هو السؤال ليه له اكتر من واحد
> احنا نختار ولا ايه
> ولا نجاوب كل الاسئلة اللى فى السؤال؟


 
انا حسب ما فهمت نجاوب على الاسئلة كلها ....
واذا كان عشرة منهم صح بتكون الفائز ..
هذه أصول المسابقة ..
أي خدمة ثانية ههههههههههههه
اسمحولي ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



elamer1000 قال:


> اخر ميعاد امتى
> انا لسه شايفها
> ها
> امتى اخر ميعاد؟
> وشكررررررا



لسة يوم ونص كمان امامك وقت






elamer1000 قال:


> هو السؤال ليه له اكتر من واحد
> احنا نختار ولا ايه
> ولا نجاوب كل الاسئلة اللى فى السؤال؟





اني بل قال:


> انا حسب ما فهمت نجاوب على الاسئلة كلها ....
> واذا كان عشرة منهم صح بتكون الفائز ..هذه أصول المسابقة ..
> أي خدمة ثانية ههههههههههههه
> اسمحولي ههههههههههههه



*بالظبط كدى ولو ضامن تجاوب على عشرة فقط بس يكونوا صح بكل اجزائهم ماشى
لكن جاوب ال 13 حتى لو طلع سؤالين او تلاتة خطأ بتكون فائز*


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

*شكرا انى بل خليكى عالسويتش هههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



Critic قال:


> *هو انا جاهل و لا اللى بيجاوبوا هما اللى عباقرة :a82:*



*الاجابة رقم محمد منير ههههههههه
ماهه اوبن بوك يعنى حاول تدرو :t30:*


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



كليمو قال:


> ايسو​
> ممكن تكملي الأسئلة الباقية


 


_لا استاذ كليمو كدا حلوووووووو اوى _
:heat::heat:
_انا تقريبا حليت  11 سؤال_
_المسابقة الجاية بقى لما تبقى اسئلة _
_سهلة هههههههههه_

​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*

مسابقة جميلة كليمو بس محتاجة وقت 

بأذن ربنا اشارك فى السابقة اللى بعدها ​


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مسابقة جميلة كليمو بس محتاجة وقت
> 
> بأذن ربنا اشارك فى السابقة اللى بعدها ​



*امامك وقت لو تحبى حتى غد *


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2010)

*انتهت المسابقة والنتيجة الرابحة 

هننننننننننننننننننننننننننناااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## جيلان (27 مارس 2010)

الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى ... (4 ) ^_*


----------



## Mason (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا باذن المسيح متكنش اخر مرة*
> *كيريا قالت كدى المرة الى فاتت وكسبت قول يارب :hlp:*



*ههههههههههههههه *
*ان شاء الله يا اخت جيلان*
*واتمنى انها متكونش اخر مرة*
*بس انتوا سهلوا الاسئلة شوية علينا :heat:هههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟رقم 3.*



++meso++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه *
> *ان شاء الله يا اخت جيلان*
> *واتمنى انها متكونش اخر مرة*
> 
> *بس انتوا سهلوا الاسئلة شوية علينا :heat:هههههههههه*​


 
*انت تؤمر :11azy:*


----------

